# Sending a Fax to S.A. (Sudwala)



## Blondie (Oct 11, 2006)

What special country code/number do I have to dial to send a fax to Sudwala resort? Thanks!


----------



## Sponge (Oct 11, 2006)

Fax # 011-27-013-733-3644.


----------

